# SCROLL FLASK COLOR



## LC (Apr 11, 2007)

Zane, we were discussing the color of one of the scroll flasksI have that leans pretty much toward cobalt. I just viewed one on another site described as a *Sapphire blue pontilled Scroll Flask from the Charlie Gardner collection. *I am adding a picture of  Garder's bottle


----------



## bearswede (Nov 29, 2007)

> the guy decided with a little help from his friends it was dark aqua. Claimed i robbed him...ah well whatcha gonna do...


 
 'Ja knock 'im silly, Silly...?


 R


----------



## LC (Nov 30, 2007)

Well put Lobes. I am tickled to death with mine regardless of its color, but its always nice to find out correct info if it is at all possible . I was never sure as to the color of mine, but it looks a lot like the one from the Charlie Gardner collection as for its color. Of course it is always the same as with anything when it comes to opinions, you can ask ten people their opinions on about anything, and will most generally get ten different opinions.


----------



## idigjars (Nov 30, 2007)

WoW that's pretty!  Thanks for sharing                  Paul


----------



## JGUIS (Dec 2, 2007)

I always decide on color, by looking at the thickest glass on the bottle.  It gives the light less of a chance of making it look different.  I would call yours cobalt all day.  Awesome scroll[]


----------



## glass man (Jan 30, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL! WISH I HAD ONE! Is the base pontiled ,iron pontiled,or smooth base ? Just curious.


----------



## LC (Jan 30, 2008)

It definitely has great color Jamie. I have several flask, but this is the pick of the litter for me. I always get pontils mixed up, but here is a picture of the bottom of the flask.


----------



## KentOhio (Feb 10, 2008)

It looks dark enough to be cobalt in my book.


----------



## deer4x4 (Feb 10, 2008)

man that scroll is great i wish the one i have is was that dark i like the iron pontil mine is open pontil but i really like the 2 that you have shown i would say mine maybe cornflower or light saphire  thanks for the great pics bob


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 10, 2008)

> Sapphire blue pontilled Scroll Flask from the Charlie Gardner collection


 Just a note, that went for $1700 in '75. What do you think today with the provenance?


----------



## LC (Feb 10, 2008)

deer4x4
    I like the scroll flasks, as well as most all bottles for that matter. I like the color of the one you have posted as well. I have one pretty much that same color that is opened pontiled. Also love the crudity of all the earlier bottles.
    If someone were to say to me I had to pick just a certain type of bottles I have for keepers and would have to get rid of the rest of them, I would have a nervous breakdown in trying to decide what catagory of bottles I would want to keep.

 cowseatmaize
    I have no idea as to the value of the bottle, still have not made it to the library to try and find any info on it. I was told by a member of the forum it might be worth around two to three thousand. I would think it would have to be in a specific book of some kind covering flasks. Will let you know if I can find out anything definite about it. But then again, what is anything worth, regardless of what a book may state concerning any item in general.


----------



## deer4x4 (Feb 11, 2008)

that one is a beauty that you have there if you get a moment check and give me your opinion on the color of may railroad flasks tomorrow i will add a photo in direct overhead sunlight but check them out they are in collectors chat  thanks bob bob


----------



## bttlmark (Feb 14, 2008)

Nice bottle


----------



## LC (Feb 15, 2008)

Hey Bob, missed this post, but did see the flask the other day. Trythfully, I am terrible with colors. All I can say in reference to the flasks is , *SIMPLY BEAUTIFUL !*


----------



## Calbottlegirl (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi all!
 I can't BELIEVE that color-AWESOME!!!!
 I have a ruby red scroll.Anyone interested?
 Let me know


----------



## LC (Feb 9, 2009)

Can you post a picture of the ruby red scroll , I would like to see it .


----------



## RED Matthews (Feb 10, 2009)

Hey you guys;  Reading all of these concerns about colors and their identity made me think of a chart that I have in one of my many notebooks.  It was put together by an jar seller:  hoosierjar (6678) on eBay.  I will look for it tomorrow if I can fit it in.  I think he runs a good jar marketing set-up.  Besides this color irradiating and flash coloring on antique glass just fries my skillet and makes me sizzle.  There must be some good color work that has been done, that I just don't know about.  RED Matthews


----------



## LC (Feb 10, 2009)

Hello Red , I have watched Hoosierjars auctions quite a few times , he has some of the nicest and most beautiful jars I have ever seen anywhere . I started collecting in the middle to late seventies , and in my area , I never did come up with any great jars as the ones this Gentleman comes up with nor seen any either for that matter . I always thought that strange that there were none coming to the surface in my area . The town I was raised in was founded in 1833 , seems there should have been a lot or at least some of them here and there in that space of time .


----------



## Calbottlegirl (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi all.
 LC you requested some pics of my ruby red scroll. Here they are!
 Regards,
 Jan


----------



## Calbottlegirl (Feb 21, 2009)

And here


----------



## Calbottlegirl (Feb 21, 2009)

and here


----------



## Calbottlegirl (Feb 21, 2009)

and again


----------



## Calbottlegirl (Feb 21, 2009)

and two more


----------



## Calbottlegirl (Feb 21, 2009)

Last one.


----------



## LC (Feb 21, 2009)

Hello Jan , nice looking flask , thanks for taking the time to post the pics for me to see .


----------



## blobbottlebob (Feb 21, 2009)

Spectacular Jan! Did you find it?


----------



## Calbottlegirl (Feb 22, 2009)

No,
 I wish I did! I bought it at the now defunct Marin City flea market in the early 1980's.
 I am sure some bay area locals in here bought some of theirs there too.
 I must have thought it was an interesting color-I don't have any other red bottles, or scrolls for that matter!I read on the web that it is a repro from the 50's. It is looking for a new home if anyone is interested!
 Jan


----------



## dollarbill (Jun 27, 2009)

Hey all 
    First I must say that all of these flasks are extrodanary. The colors are so great .Calbottegirl your red one weather a repo or not is beautiful. Anyway while at a recent dig with one the best diggers Ive had the pleasure of digging with we came across many scroll flasks and others but there must have been at least 8 or 10 scrolls of course almost all broken badly .  All were aqua also . I did bring 3 12 pint  home 1 that was perfect other than stain and another with some lip damage and one with a side out but it had a finished lip and iron pontil while the other 2 were op .First is a pick of the 3 .What I was woundering is about the design diffrents . I saw that all the ones posted were pretty much alike .Were I did bring home one that was of a diffrent design .Please excuse spelling as I seem to have lost my spell check . So could someone give me a little info on like which glass house may have made these  if diffrent .Do they have diffrent names .Just any info .Thank ever one so much .This is the best site with the great people .
        bill


----------



## dollarbill (Jun 27, 2009)

Diffrent designs


----------



## dollarbill (Jun 27, 2009)

This the one thats diffrent


----------



## glass man (Aug 10, 2009)

I SOLD A REALLY MINT RICH BLUE AQUA QUART SCROLL FLASK . HAD LOTS OF CRUDENESS. IRON POINTIL. MAN I WISH I HAD IT BACK! THAT RED FLASK REPRO OR WHAT EVER IS GREAT!


----------



## bttlmark (Mar 20, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: dollarbill
> 
> This the one thats diffrent


 
 I believe that one is refered to as a "Fleur-de-Lis".
 Don't understand why this was not answered by now?


----------



## LC (Mar 27, 2015)

*Re:  RE: SCROLL FLASK COLOR*

Jan , if you are still here , wanted to let you know I am just now seeing where you had posted pics of your flask I had asked you to post in this old post of mine . Ended back to this while doing a search this morning and seen your post . A pretty colored flask .  A very late thank you for posting the pics .


----------



## sandchip (Mar 28, 2015)

*Re:  RE: SCROLL FLASK COLOR*

The swirled amethyst JR&Son in John Pastor's upcoming sale is off the charts.  Maybe I'll hit the lottery between now and auction time.  Dream on!


----------



## PanamaBottleBoy (Sep 29, 2015)

*Re:  RE: SCROLL FLASK COLOR*



			
				dollarbill said:
			
		

> This the one thats diffrent


Great Find DollarBill. Man I'd love to dig a scroll or any historical flask for that matter. I'm in SoCal so the odds of that are about nil! I'll have to go East and dig!So I think what that little scroll might be is a half pint Fleur-De-Lis as mentioned previously and what McKearin & Wilson classify as a Group IX number 34 or 34a. The "pearl" or glass dot you see below the 8 pointed star will tell you which variant it is. compare them on both sides and if one is slightly bigger than the other then its the 34a. Its considered "scarce".  Pictured are two that I have. One is a 34a (left) and in a lighter aqua on the right is a 36a which is listed as extremely rare in the M&W book. Happy hunting!


----------

